# 2j Collet Stop Needed



## mike silvia (Nov 19, 2015)

Anybody now either where to buy one or have plans on how to make one? Thanks for any help

Mike


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 19, 2015)

explain it better i may have one, the one i have is for a 5c collet


----------



## mike silvia (Nov 19, 2015)

The collet is a 2J it is larger than a 5C  
thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 19, 2015)

i made a 5c collet stop with 1/2" UNF all-thread, turned to a shoulder for my need
if you can determine if the 2j's are threaded on the ID, you maybe able to duplicate the idea


----------



## mike silvia (Nov 19, 2015)

the one I have is not threaded


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 19, 2015)

drat  

maybe an emergency collet could be made or purchased, then modified with the addition of internal threads to provide a surface to make a stop operate from.

sorry, i could not be of better help


----------



## mike silvia (Nov 19, 2015)

hhhmmmm....if I can't find one I may go that route...Thanks


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 19, 2015)

I was going to suggest the same thing UMA did until I googled  2J . An expanding arbor  to fit the back of the collet would work But might me hard to set exact. What lathe and what is the spindle bore?


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 20, 2015)

You might try to anchor a longer stop rod at the left end of the spindle somehow, depending on what is there.


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 20, 2015)

Might try making a plug that will slip fit in the end of your collet. Use all-thread or a SHCS and hex nut as a stop.  Use loctite to hold the plug in while machining.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## mike silvia (Nov 20, 2015)

thanks guys...I'll prob just have to make up one


----------

